# Need to lose some holiday pounds!!!



## janina (Jan 3, 2012)

Help!  I just came back from vacationing (read indulging) with family and friends, and surprise, my clothes are tight.  Anyone have a favorite low- cal dish they would be willing to share.  I need inspiration!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2012)

Water comes to mind.

I am doing roasted chicken, salad and broccoli for a couple of days.

The only other advice I can give you is if it tastes good, spit it out!

Good luck!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 20, 2013)

Check out the breakfast lately thread and the who's trying to lose weight thread.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/whos-trying-to-lose-weight-45592-61.html


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hows the weight loss going Janina?


----------



## Twixmixy (Aug 20, 2014)

If you restrict your intake of processed foods, grain/gluten, and sugars for a week or two you'll definitely see some weight disappear. Especially if you're used to having those things in your diet.

If you want to go the extra mile try making some broth based veggie soups and have a bowl of that for at least one meal a day.

You can also cut out some of the more sugary fruits and simply stick to meat & veggies for a week. If your body is accustomed to a lot of these things I wouldn't stick on a meat & veggies diet for too long or else you may see some adrenal withdrawal and that would be hard to deal with.

Hope that helps!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 20, 2014)

Twixmixy, you might want to check the dates on the posts. Some of these you're replying to are a few years old.


----------

